# Starting niche shirt business..need to buy designed shirts or have a design partner. Direction appreciated.



## BusinessMan10 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm starting a niche-shirt business. I am a business executive and online marketer. I have no creative ability to design the actual shirts.

I am looking for a place I can buy a bunch of designs OR a partner willing to create 15-25 designs based on my ideas.

My shirts will be very simplistic and be very easy for someone who is a designer to create. They will be geared towards a 18-30 (younger) audience.

Please reach out with ideas where I can buy, licence these designs or a potential partner on this. I'd consider paying a royalty for the right design as well.

Thanks,


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

If you can give me some design ideas you have in mind, I'd like to give it a shot. I also have finished designs that may interest you, depending on the styles you need. Also, if I know what you're looking for, I may be able to direct you to online design sellers.


----------



## enigmat (Oct 28, 2012)

I can do it for you have an employees that work with illustrator and photoshop


----------



## BusinessMan10 (Oct 21, 2012)

I need someone to do the actual graphics, I don't have an employee to do that. Looking for a partner or resource to use for that. Ideally would like someone to create custom designs that are simple..and we can work something out in terms of partnership/flat fee/royalty.

Thanks


----------



## nuthreadz (Sep 23, 2012)

Just food for thought...we have hired high school kids before who are creative and good with design programs. Reasonable cost and it gives them a resume builder!


----------



## vegascouture01 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have lots of experience in this and I know exactly what u want. Contact me and we'll figure something [email protected]

Sent from my R800i using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​*Quick note:* hi guys, please try to take note what "section" of the forum a post is made in. If someone is looking to hire a designer or t-shirt printer outside of the Referrals and Recommendations area, please do not offer your services in the post. Instead, it's best to hit the "report bad post" button and ask for the thread to be moved to the proper section so you may respond to it without worrying about our no self promotion guidelines. Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I am looking for a place I can buy a bunch of designs OR a partner willing to create 15-25 designs based on my ideas.


Step 1. Hire a freelance design to create the design artwork based on your ideas.

Step 2. Find a screen printer (or DTG printer) locally or online to print up the t-shirts with the designs you got created. A DTG printer can print them "on demand" whereas a screen printer will require you to buy minimums of 25+ per design (more risk with screen printing, but bigger profit margin...lower risk with printing on demand, but smaller profit margin)

Step 3. Build a website that can accept online orders.

Step 4. Use Facebook/Twitter/Google Adwords/traditional advertising/other marketing techniques to advertise and sell the t-shirts.

Step 5. Wash, rinse, repeat


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Take a moment out of your busy day and look at my portfolio at www.art4tees.com. I would be glad to partner with you.. Do art and printing for you and drop ship.. You wish it I can accomplish it.. Hopefully.. Looking forward to your correspondence..
Thanks
David LaCrosse


----------

